# DVD player in another country.



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I had to move to Mexico and i have an American Magnavox DVD player and the remote control is GONE! lost in the move. theres universal remotes here but im told by one person they dont work on American players and told by another they do. I dont really want to risk it. Manualy the player only has play and stop al though it does remember the stopping point thats all it has. besides that i have 2 blu ray players the dont work very well, an old one from 2008 and a newer one i told you about from Dec. 2014 thats been known to have freezing problems (read thread for more info.) then theres my computer thats been having problems playing DVDs. (did a thread about that too). now we are hoping to sell this house and go back to the states soon. and leave all this stuff behind and buy everything new there. but it looks like its gonna be awhile.
now with all that said. does it sound like im just out of luck??


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

with all that said i had an idea: can you program an LGsmartTV remote to work on your DVD player? please say yes... im desperate for SOMETHING to function the way it supposed to. for SOMETHING to go right!


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

well now im discovering that some of my American DVDs are scrachted up! its no use! why is this happening?! i take care of things and they still foul up. something is wrong with my computer, bluray player, DVDs scratched. i dont have the money to replace. and to make things harder i have to live in Mexico.
can yall tell me the easiest, fastest way to solve all this?? please?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Many/most TV remotes, cable/SAT remotes, and AVR remotes can be programmed to work with other items. The hardware codes are typically in the User Manual. You don't always get full functionality with those remotes, but they should work.

As for universal remotes, check what's available and do some research. There is no reason why they wouldn't work, as they function the same. But I could see that if the remote brand/model was only sold in that region, that it may only include the codes for hardware sold in that region. Get a name brand like Logitech and it won't matter as all codes are available through the software.


----------



## JordanMihailov (Dec 13, 2016)

search for universal remote for the model of the tv/dvd


----------

